# Had Colonoscopy ! It was a breeze!



## Irishbuzzer (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi,Well I have not slept much since I got my appointment last Thursday, nor have I been able to eat much so the prep was not too bad.It was stinking but orange juice helped it a bit, there was a time that no sooner had I left the bathroom I was running back again but that soon passed.I was VERY nervous about today, luckily my parents are paying for me to go private which means I went to a small friendly clinic with the best surgeon doing the procedure.I had been told my friends that I would be sleepy but able to follow the Dr's instructions, like hell I was! They put the drugs into me, then a mouth guard (also had to have the camera put down into my stomach) I remember gagging a bit and then I woke up in recovery.It was AMAZING!I swear I would never worry again if I had to have it done in the future.I was asleep for ages! Probably catching up on all my missed sleep.I get embrassed easily so I imagined my bum being showed off for all to see but the nurses had my dressing gown draped over me so I was covered.Anyway apart from feeling a little dizzy still I would not even know I had had anything done today.So the surgeon thinks I might have a little bout of something that upsets my stomach but seems like it is definately the gallstones which are making me so ill.Therefore surgery is next, in a way I am glad about today as it was the first time for me to be in a hospital environment with drugs etc and hopefully I will not be nervous going for the Op.And I helped another lady out, she was getting a camera into her stomach and was later crying to my mum in reception as she had had a nervous problem before and Dr's were putting her chest pains etc down to nerves. Well every symptom I have she shares so she is going to get a scan of her gallbladder.Anyway just thought I would let everyone know how I got one and thanks for all the support in my first email!ByeEmma


----------

